# P- 47 Build



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Some of you know me as a rod builder, some do not. but i am fixin to build a 
P-47 with a 53 inch wing span. this is a 25 year old kit thats been sittin in the closet. made by champion. i used to play around with these things, i have built a bud nosen citabria 1/4 scale. it was fun but it went away when i got divorced 17 years ago. it took me 26 weeks to build the citabria and 1 day to crash it.lol. i found a club off of redbluff that is called the gulf coast something or other club and watched them fly today. it was 2 cool and made me want to do it again. this time i will let one of the astronaunts that fly there fly it for me.
then mabey i will get ahold of the remote. pics soon.
randall


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The P-47 wont be easy to fly. I would highly recommend the Sig Kadet LT-40 as a trainer. Trust me, I cant fly and crashed every plane I ever built, except the Kadet! LOL


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

i hear ya gary, but i am a hard headed sob. i love these planes and if i never fly it thats ok. i know the guys at the club will have fun fighting over flying it so that is fine with me. JOHN WAYNE FLEW THIS PLANE. should be fun to build.

randall


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> i hear ya gary, but i am a hard headed sob. i love these planes and if i never fly it thats ok. i know the guys at the club will have fun fighting over flying it so that is fine with me. JOHN WAYNE FLEW THIS PLANE. should be fun to build.
> 
> randall


Oh yea! If your mainly into the modeling part of it, hard to pick a better plane.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

i wished i would have had my camera with me today so i could have shown you all the f-18's and the f-14 's they flew today. ducted fan engines and the works.

80 to 100 mph and so aerobatic i was stunned. some sweet stuf going on over here. this one guy had an old spitfire with a 60 inch wingspan. it was sweet.
randall


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

This one is actually the P-47D THUNDERBOLT. PICS SOON.:work:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I am still workin out the sceme on this plane. it has a few different possible looks. i like the checkerboard look, but the como version is cool also.


the JUG


----------



## Scubasteve (Aug 3, 2006)

Looks like a blast JQ. When ever you put the glue down, let's go fishin :spineyes: 


sS


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Where..... was the flying going on??? Rich


----------



## Gumby (Aug 11, 2005)

Paint your P-47 like the Lone Star Flight Museum's P-47D-RA "TarHeel Hal" It's a very popular plane on the warbird circuit. www.lonestarflight.org Tom


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

*Nice aircraft.*

The P-47 is one of the sweetest looking of all the warbirds. A flying tank. Like Gary said it is not for the novice flyer although once in the air it flys really nice, but like most warbirds your take of run is long and they land HOT!. There is also a club in Laporte and one here in Texas City. I fly at Alvin and Texas City.
We need to hook up some time and I will show you around those clubs. Alvin is very nice with a paved runway and a air conditioned clubhouse.

Going flying tomorrow with a bunch from work at Tom Bass.

Good luck on the P-47 build, post some pics.
Larry


----------

